# MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

Moin Leutz
so hier nun der offizielle MFT-Thread zur Ausfahrt mit dem MS Langeland vom 10.08.-12.08.07 :vik:

Hier könnt ihr alles schnacken und verabreden, was sich um oben angegebene Ausfahrt dreht #6





Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

*..noch mal schnell die Teilnehmer-Liste:*

*10.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*Franky_D*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*Franky_D*
*...*
*...*

*12.08.:* 
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*Micha2*
*...*
*...*

*Wir werden wie letztes mal, wieder die HECKenschützen machen, die Plätze werden durch ein mehr oder weniger faires Losverfahren verteilt.......sicher dat  *


----------



## Dirk170478 (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

*Wir werden wie letztes mal, wieder die HECKenschützen machen, die Plätze werden durch ein mehr oder weniger faires Losverfahren verteilt.......sicher dat  *


Das mit dem losen find ich gut!!!#6

Ich mach bis dahin Lose von eins bis sechs für die Heckplätze!
Dann wird morgens gezogen und mittags gewechselt...

So ist's fair und keiner kann sich benachteilt fühlen!|rolleyes

Der Dirk wird auch bis dahin nen netten kleinen Pokal besorgen!:q
Da wir ja drei Tage mim kompletten Team fischen, wär ich für den Gesamtsieger nach Länge!!!
Und es zählen nur Dorsche!!!
Nit das einer denkt, er is'n Fuchs und macht den Hornhecht Blinker drauf...:q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (14. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ich schau ma, ob ich mir nen Tshirt drucken lassen, als MFT Teamer:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> *Wir werden wie letztes mal, wieder die HECKenschützen machen, die Plätze werden durch ein mehr oder weniger faires Losverfahren verteilt.......sicher dat  *
> 
> 
> Das mit dem losen find ich gut!!!#6
> ...



moin dirk

irgendwie verstehe ich gerade was nich ;+ bei 10 plätze machst du lose von 1-6 |kopfkrat ich nehme doch mal an das die offenen plätze für leutz sind die lust haben mitzukommen dann werden die doch mit einbezogen oder wie soll das von statten gehen |kopfkrat von der idee mit dem platz wechsel bin ich garnich so abgeneigt das iss schon i.o. kenn ich ja von meisterschaften da läuft das auch so. obwohl im heck hast du ja überall einen guten platz da wäre ein wechsel eigendlich überflüssig 

greez
andy


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hey Andy!

Das sind doch nie im Leben zehn Plätze da im Heck!
Da kriegste ja mehr als Platzangst!!!#t|uhoh:
Bei acht Mann stehen dann schon zwei mehr an der Seite, als Heck.
Und ich hab mich verzählt, wir sind ja acht! Asche auf mein Haupt! Dann mach ich eben acht Lose...:q
Du, Chris, Fynn, JD, Franky, Liz, ich und eventuell Carpi!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy!
> 
> Das sind doch nie im Leben zehn Plätze da im Heck!
> Da kriegste ja mehr als Platzangst!!!#t|uhoh:
> ...


 
micha fehlt für sonntag.chris nehm mal auf


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> micha fehlt für sonntag.chris nehm mal auf


 

iss erledigt #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hey Andy!
> 
> Das sind doch nie im Leben zehn Plätze da im Heck!
> Da kriegste ja mehr als Platzangst!!!#t|uhoh:
> Bei acht Mann stehen dann schon zwei mehr an der Seite, als Heck.


 

..aber im August ists doch schon Kalt, dann ist so ein bischen wärmende-Enge schon gefragt :q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aber im August ists doch schon Kalt, dann ist so ein bischen wärmende-Enge schon gefragt :q


 
kalt |kopfkrat wo legt die ab in der antaktis oder watt???????
:q:q:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> ..aber im August ists doch schon Kalt, dann ist so ein bischen wärmende-Enge schon gefragt :q



Stimmt, im August ist schon mancher erfahrene Seemann erfroren...
Es gibt ja auch das sogenannte Augustblitzeis, Augustschneeverwehungen auf offener See, die Titanic ist auch im August gesunken und in der bösen Augustkälte hat's schon sauviele im Mai geborene Schaafe dahingerafft!!!|uhoh:
Das hatte ich alles ganz vergessen!!!|kopfkrat

Deshalb, laßt uns lieber in den Überlebensanzug schlüpfen, darunter die mollig warme Thermounterwäsche, Pelzmütze (die mit den Goofyohren) auf und dann wird gekuschelt...

Ich koch uns noch nen legger Glühwein für die Hinfahrt!:q:q:q


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stimmt, im August ist schon mancher erfahrene Seemann erfroren...
> Es gibt ja auch das sogenannte Augustblitzeis, Augustschneeverwehungen auf offener See, die Titanic ist auch im August gesunken und in der bösen Augustkälte hat's schon sauviele im Mai geborene Schaafe dahingerafft!!!|uhoh:
> Das hatte ich alles ganz vergessen!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


 

|good: gute Einstellung, so will ich dat sehen #6 :q:q:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich koch uns noch nen legger Glühwein für die Hinfahrt!:q:q:q


 
toll du brauchst ja nich fahren heb ja was auf wenn ich neben dir aufschlage hab ich wie gewohnt durst .der glühwein kann allerdings schon etwas abgekühlt sein.:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> toll du brauchst ja nich fahren heb ja was auf wenn ich neben dir aufschlage hab ich wie gewohnt durst .der glühwein kann allerdings schon etwas abgekühlt sein.:q




Gut, für unsern Andy gibbet dann Eiswürfel in den Glühwein...


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Oder legger Kakao, Schatz?! |evil:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oder legger Kakao, Schatz?! |evil:




Neeeeeee!!!|uhoh:#d#t

Davon bin ich weg...
Zu hart der Stoff!!!:q

Dass sie darauf herum reiten würde, das hätt ich gar nicht gedacht!!!!


----------



## Liz261280 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oder legger Kakao, Schatz?! |evil:


 


MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Neeeeeee!!!|uhoh:#d#t
> 
> Davon bin ich weg...
> Zu hart der Stoff!!!:q
> ...


 

Der vorteil von Kakao liegt doch auf der Hand, beim Rückwärtstrinken :v schmeckt das nochmal legger :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


>




Junge Frau, ich glaube wir müssen mal wieder in ner bekannten Jagdhütte Geburtstag feiern...:q


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Der vorteil von Kakao liegt doch auf der Hand, beim Rückwärtstrinken :v schmeckt das nochmal legger :vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik::vik:



Wenn man noch in der Lage gewesen wäre um rückwärts zu trinken!|uhoh:
Mein Feeling war so, wie sich ein gefällter Baum bei starkem Frost fühlen muss! Konnte mich zwei Stunden etwa genau so viel bewegen!!!:q


----------



## carpi (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Feuerfeste Unterhose! - fehlt noch!!
kann ich nur empfehlen



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Stimmt, im August ist schon mancher erfahrene Seemann erfroren...
> Es gibt ja auch das sogenannte Augustblitzeis, Augustschneeverwehungen auf offener See, die Titanic ist auch im August gesunken und in der bösen Augustkälte hat's schon sauviele im Mai geborene Schaafe dahingerafft!!!|uhoh:
> Das hatte ich alles ganz vergessen!!!|kopfkrat
> 
> ...


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> Oder legger Kakao, Schatz?! |evil:


 
kakao |motz::e |splat2:


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> kakao |motz::e |splat2:



Hat der Andy auch üble Kakaoerfahrungen gemacht, oder was soll das bedeuten???


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hat der Andy auch üble Kakaoerfahrungen gemacht, oder was soll das bedeuten???


 
jupp iss nur eckelhaft.

so und nu zurück zum eigendlichen thema des trööts sonst artet das wieder aus #4


----------



## Dirk170478 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Yo, Recht haste!!!


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> *..noch mal schnell die Teilnehmer-Liste:*
> 
> *10.08.: *
> *Andy0209*
> ...


 
hier nochmal der anfang


----------



## MFT-Chris (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp iss nur eckelhaft.
> 
> so und nu zurück zum eigendlichen thema des trööts sonst artet das wieder aus #4


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


>


 

einer muß ja hier hart durchgreifen #4


----------



## MFT-Chris (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ein neuer Mitstreiter |supergri JD´s Dad kommt auch mit #6 deswegen...



> *..noch mal schnell die Teilnehmer-Liste:*
> 
> *10.08.: *
> *Andy0209*
> ...


 
:m


----------



## Dirk170478 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Ein neuer Mitstreiter |supergri JD´s Dad kommt auch mit #6 deswegen...
> 
> 
> 
> JD hat leider noch nicht durchblicken lassen, ob er an allen tagen dabei ist deshalb gehe ich erstmal davon aus :m


 

Goil, dann haben wir ja noch nen Kandidat für's MFT Aufnahmeritual!!!#6:q#6


----------



## Fynn_sh (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Mensch Dirk, der war doch letztes mal schon dabei :m

Carpi ist aber ein freiwilliger Kandidat fürs Aufnahmeritual habe ich gehört..|bla:#6


----------



## micha_2 (17. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@andy fähst du zwischendurch nach haus? Hast du das "N" schon gesprochen?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



micha_2 schrieb:


> @andy fähst du zwischendurch nach haus? Hast du das "N" schon gesprochen?



nööö ich bleib oben lohnt sich nich extra zwischendurch nach hause zu fahren.
greez
andy


----------



## carpi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Mensch Dirk, der war doch letztes mal schon dabei :m
> 
> Carpi ist aber ein freiwilliger Kandidat fürs Aufnahmeritual habe ich gehört..|bla:#6


 
Jou das kann man schon so sagen =) solange das nix mit rueckwærtstrinken zu tun hat und ich meinen schniedel nich dafuer opfern muss.. geht das schon in ordnung
​


----------



## carpi (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

oO was sag ich hier schonwieder...:c

Kønnen wir das auch via Internet machen??


----------



## MFT-Chris (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



carpi schrieb:


> Jou das kann man schon so sagen =) solange das nix mit rueckwærtstrinken zu tun hat und ich meinen schniedel nich dafuer opfern muss.. geht das schon in ordnung​


 


carpi schrieb:


> oO was sag ich hier schonwieder...:c
> 
> Kønnen wir das auch via Internet machen??


 
...also den schnieppel mußt Du nicht opfern :g
...ob Du hinterher das ganze nochmal Rückwärts genießt bleibt Dir überlassen
...die so genannte MFT-Weihung kann zum Glück *nicht* online durchgeführt werden :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## micha_2 (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

streicht mich für sonntag von'ner liste.wird mir zu teuer allein die fahrt.


----------



## Fynn_sh (18. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Wo pennt ihr denn alle? Dirk und Liz ist schon klar |rolleyes

....aber Andy und Chris?...


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

*..noch mal schnell die Teilnehmer-Liste:*

*10.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*Franky_D*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*Franky_D*
*...*
*...*

*12.08.:* 
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*JD´s Dad*
*...*
*...*
*...*


----------



## MFT-Chris (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wo pennt ihr denn alle? Dirk und Liz ist schon klar |rolleyes
> 
> ....aber Andy und Chris?...


 

Moin Fynn,
also eigentlich wollte ich mit WoMo kommen, gestern hab ich gerade erfahren das das wohl nichts wird, weil meine Schwester zu dem Zeitpunkt damit weg ist :r , egal wird schon irgendwie, Notfalls jeden Tag zurück, aber bock hab ich da nicht drauf #d 

Gruß Chris


----------



## carpi (19. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

HI
also ich hatte da doch was richtig im Kopf.. bin vom 3. bis 13. August an der Meklb. Seenplatte :q

son schize eh...

Habt ihr nich schonw as im Herbst geplant?? mit Meefojagen usw..!?
Ich will unbedingt dieses aufnahmedings machen|rolleyes


----------



## MFT-Chris (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



carpi schrieb:


> HI
> also ich hatte da doch was richtig im Kopf.. bin vom 3. bis 13. August an der Meklb. Seenplatte :q
> 
> son schize eh...


 

ja ne schon klar #d Du willst Dich nur vor dem legger Ritual drücken #d  und das wohl um jeden Preis  

..aber da geht bestimmt noch was später im Jahr :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## carpi (20. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ne ernsthaft..... ich find son ritual eigentlich ganz lustig.... muesst ihr mir aufjedenfall bescheid geben wenn ihr nochmal was macht... =) egal ob mefo oder nich.. hætte auch noch nen Kumpel, der sicherlich mitkommen wuerde!


----------



## MFT-Chris (25. Juni 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin 
mönsch hier ist aber wirklich viel los 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Franky D (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

wann und von wo reist ihr eigentlich an?


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Fynn,
> also eigentlich wollte ich mit WoMo kommen, gestern hab ich gerade erfahren das das wohl nichts wird, weil meine Schwester zu dem Zeitpunkt damit weg ist :r , egal wird schon irgendwie, Notfalls jeden Tag zurück, aber bock hab ich da nicht drauf #d
> 
> Gruß Chris



kurzer hand hab ich mich entschlossen einen wohnwagen zu kaufen .:q d.h. nächste woche donnerstag geht der durch den tüv.
wenn alles klappt hab ich ihn freitag.( ja ich weiß war halt günstig :q ) vlt schleif ich ihn mit.

greez
andy


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Franky D schrieb:


> wann und von wo reist ihr eigentlich an?



die frage ist jetzt wiklich nicht dein ernst ,oder ????|bigeyes

nochmal nur für dich 27.09 07 / 17.42 münchen hofbräuhaus


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> die frage ist jetzt wiklich nicht dein ernst ,oder ????|bigeyes
> 
> nochmal nur für dich 27.09 07 / 17.42 münchen hofbräuhaus


 
gut danke dann werd ich da sein!

ne sorry andy vlt. hast du meine frage falsch verstanden oder ich hab mich falsch ausgedrückt ich wollte eigentlich wissen wann ihr etwa morgens in Laboe an der Langeland seien werdet


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hey Dirk!#h

Liz und ich werden Donnerstag den 09.August in den Abendstunden losfahren, also etwa gegen drei Uhr morgens am 10.ten im Hafen sein!!!

CU


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

na dann ich werd mich so gegen 3uhr von Neustadt.i.H  auf den weg richtung laboe machen


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Franky D schrieb:


> na dann ich werd mich so gegen 3uhr von Neustadt.i.H  auf den weg richtung laboe machen



Biste da in ner FeWo, oder was???


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

jop bin ich


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Was zahlst du denn da die Übernachtung?


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Was zahlst du denn da die Übernachtung?


 dat is eine gute frage ich zahl da nix meine eltern zahlen des muss mal eben schauen


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

glaub so ca.70-80€ aber dafür hab ich die Ostsee direckt vor der HAustür 15m bin ich am strand


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

67€ sinds genau


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Franky D schrieb:


> glaub so ca.70-80€ aber dafür hab ich die Ostsee direckt vor der HAustür 15m bin ich am strand




Junge Junge!!! Biste dir sicher, bei dem Preis???|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes

Pro Tag? 67 Hühner???|uhoh:
Oder komplett für'n Wochenende???

Vielleicht auch mit Vollpension? |supergri

Wir haben auch Ostseeblick und eine Minute zum Strand...

Allerdings zahlen wir etwa 40Euro!!!:vik::q:vik:


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

bin ich mir des ist freilich etwas teurer aber es ist auch eine relativ große ferienwohnung


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Wie lang seid ihr denn eigentlich da oben?
Kommst du die drei Tage komplett mit?


----------



## Franky D (13. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

bin 2wochen da komm nur am 10und am 11 weil ich am 12 zurück fahr


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hallo,
Da ich ja leider nicht mit auf der Nana Tour kommen konnte :c

Wollte ich mal fragen ob Samstag und Sonntag noch Platz vorhanden ist?

Außerdem muss ich ja noch meine 1,2,3  Runden geben#6#g

Würde dann wahrscheinlich mit Frau und Kind kommen(Angeln fahre ich aber alleine mit raus)

Gebt mir bitte Bescheid ,damit ich mich um eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit kümmern kann.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Da ich ja leider nicht mit auf der Nana Tour kommen konnte :c
> 
> Wollte ich mal fragen ob Samstag und Sonntag noch Platz vorhanden ist?
> ...



hallo schwarzangler 
die organisation hält chris in den händen aber der dümpelt vermutlich gerade auf der adria rum und jagd große fische.
also mußt du dich auf eine antwort noch etwas gedulden.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (25. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin,

na toll ich sah es schon kommen und jetzt is es genau zu unser tour wahrheit geworden.

Mein Dad zieht um

Das heisst, für ihn sind alle plätze gestrichen und ich weiß auch noch nicht so recht, wie ich hin und wieder zurück kommen soll

man oh man sone kacke, warum gerade dann?#q


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin Männers, 
bin zurück von der Adria leider ohne großartige Thun Fänge 
naja die Sonne hat zum Glück die ganze Zeit ihre arbeit gemacht...nicht so wie hier in D  

gleich gibts die neue Liste #6 hat sich ja so einiges getan 

@JD 
ich Streich erstmal deinen Dad von der Liste, müßen mal schnacken wer Dich mit hoch nimmt #6

@Schwarzangler 
selbstverständlich kannst Du mit, noch ist ja Platz


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

*..hier die aktualisierte Liste: *

*10.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*...*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*Schwarzangler69*
*...*
*...*

*12.08.:* 
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Schwarzangler69*
*...*
*...*
*...*


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ich denke mal alle 3 Tage haben sich für mich erstmal erledigt.

Vorgestern noch super motiviert 2 neue Karpfenruten für Zander gegönnt, waren zwar nur 110€, aber gestern hat sich dann leider der Rollermotor zerledert :v
Jetzt muss erstmal ein neuer Zylinder her, dann halt mal sehen wie viel Geld ich bis dahin noch auftreiben kann. 
Führerschein bin ich auch gerade dabei, was ja auch nicht allzu günstig ist, unser Ford hat sich auch selbst zerlegt, weswegen auf "Teufel komm raus" unbedingt ein neues Auto her musste. Meine Eltern wollten dann natürlich keinen Schrott kaufen und deswegen siehts allgemein diesen Monat ein wenig knapp mitm Geld aus.
Aber naja, wird schon.

Freitag mal mit der Chefin schnacken ob nicht noch so 2-3 volle Tage arbeiten drin wären |rolleyes


----------



## Fynn_sh (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Achja, mein Bett ist gestern auch unter meiner Last vollkommen zusammengebrochen |rolleyes|supergri


----------



## MFT-Chris (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Ich denke mal alle 3 Tage haben sich für mich erstmal erledigt.


 
ich glaub ich muß Lachen |supergri aber sicher bist Du alle drei Tage dabei...ich sach nur Teamspende #6 nagut wenn wir JD auch noch durchschleppen müßen wirds wahrscheinlich etwas dünner ausfallen, was die Getränke auswahl angeht, aber dat wird schon 

Chris

P.S. dann müßen wir vlt doch bei IKEA Zelten,aber egal :m


----------



## djoerni (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

denke mal einen tag kann ich mir und noch zwei anderen noch abschnacken wenn noch platz ist. sag euch mittwoch bescheid!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Dann bin ich dabei:vik: morgen werde ich mich dann um eine Unterkunft kümmern.
Meine Frau ist nicht so der Campingfan:cNaja was soll es wenn ich schön angeln fahr soll sie auch schön wohnen.
Mal sehn was noch zu bekommen ist.


----------



## Dirk170478 (26. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> Dann bin ich dabei:vik: morgen werde ich mich dann um eine Unterkunft kümmern.
> Meine Frau ist nicht so der Campingfan:cNaja was soll es wenn ich schön angeln fahr soll sie auch schön wohnen.
> Mal sehn was noch zu bekommen ist.


 

Super!!!

Les mal meinen Fangbericht...:q

Paar schöne Bildchen dabei!!!


----------



## Franky D (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

leutz wie schaut das aus gibbet in Laboe ein Angelladen der morgens schon auf hat? wo man würmer und noch ein bissel tackel kriegt?


----------



## Dirk170478 (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Franky D schrieb:


> leutz wie schaut das aus gibbet in Laboe ein Angelladen der morgens schon auf hat? wo man würmer und noch ein bissel tackel kriegt?



Direkt am Hafen, einen Steinwurf vom Liegeplatz der Langeland entfernt!!!#6:m


----------



## Franky D (27. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

wunderbar


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Franky D schrieb:


> leutz wie schaut das aus gibbet in Laboe ein Angelladen der morgens schon auf hat? wo man würmer und noch ein bissel tackel kriegt?


 
Moin Dirk, 

an Deiner Stelle würd ich mich in Neustadt mal in den Anglertreff oder zu Kalle machen, dort ist die Auswahl an tackle ein wenig großzügiger als in dem kleinen Eckladen in Laboe #6 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Habt ihr am Freitag eventuell noch ein Plätzchen frei?

Ich kann das aber nur sehr kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich meinen Laden schliessen kann oder nicht.


----------



## Liz261280 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So Männers,

Camping ist gesichert, 2 Stellplätze für Andy, Chris, Fynn und uns zwei. http://www.camping-foerdeblick.de/Urlauber/FE-Platze/fe-platze.html Platz35 u 36. Direkt am Meer sind leider keine Plätze frei gewesen...

Grüße Liz #h


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Liz schrieb:


> So Männers,
> 
> Camping ist gesichert, 2 Stellplätze für Andy, Chris, Fynn und uns zwei. http://www.camping-foerdeblick.de/Urlauber/FE-Platze/fe-platze.html Platz35 u 36. Direkt am Meer sind leider keine Plätze frei gewesen...
> 
> Grüße Liz #h



Bestens Baby!!!#6:q:k 
Nur noch fünf mal schaffen, dann ist Urlaub!!!:z

@Jan,

da der olle Andy ja erst abend's anrückt, kann da bestimmt was gedreht werden mit nem freien Platz!
Notfalls rücken wir alle bissl zusammen...:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ich sag dann mal zu 90 % zu.

Ausserdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Kutter am Freitag ausgebucht ist.

Wann legt der Kutter noch ab?

War das Uhr 7:00?


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich sag dann mal zu 90 % zu.
> 
> Ausserdem kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass der Kutter am Freitag ausgebucht ist.
> 
> ...




Normalerweise legt die Langeland um halb acht ab!
Ist ne ganz normale Ausfahrt...:q

Das mit dem ausgebucht kann ich mir mehr als vorstellen!
Ist ja grad Ferienzeit!!!|uhoh:
Acht Plätze haben wir aber sicher reserviert, da geht schon was!:vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So Holland ist auch erledigt( Was Mausi alles gekauft hat#q)
da war die Taurus noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen gegen:q

Bei mir geht einiges fürs angeln drauf bei ihr für Klamotten so hat jeder was.

Muss wohl auf den letzten drücker  eine Unterkunft buchen meine Maus kann sich noch nicht entscheiden ob sie mit kommt.
will erst wissen wie das Wetter wird hat kein Bock dort oben mit den Jungen im Regen zu latschen.
Davon hat sie hier die Schnautze voll.

Wenn ich alleine komme nehme ich ein Zelt mit
 und komme zu euch auf den Campingplatz#h


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Könnt ihr nicht noch einen Platz nachreservieren?

Es muss schon ein Wunder geschehen, dass mir irgendwelche Kunden einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Schwarzangler69 schrieb:


> So Holland ist auch erledigt( Was Mausi alles gekauft hat#q)
> da war die Taurus noch ein richtiges Schnäppchen gegen:q
> 
> Bei mir geht einiges fürs angeln drauf bei ihr für Klamotten so hat jeder was.
> ...




Wetter wird gut!!!:q
Immer positiv denken!!!:vik:
Aber das mit dem Campingplatz geht auf jeden Fall auch ab.

@Jan'sen,

ich werd nochmal bei der Langeland Crew nachhören, ob da noch'n Plätzchen frei ist...|rolleyes


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> @Jan'sen,
> 
> ich werd nochmal bei der Langeland Crew nachhören, ob da noch'n Plätzchen frei ist...|rolleyes


 
Danke!

ist sicherer, sonst fahre ich womöglich 600 KM umsonst.


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> ist sicherer, sonst fahre ich womöglich 600 KM umsonst.



Nee, das will ja keiner!!!#d

Oh Mann, mein Führerschein ist früher als ich im Norden und bleibt länger als ich!!!|uhoh:#q#q#q
So ne Kagge! Ich laß den Bus glaube auf 100Km/h drosseln...


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> So ne Kagge! Ich laß den Bus glaube auf 100Km/h drosseln...


 
Das bringt in `ner 30-Zone auch nichts.:q

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wie lange macht Dein Schein denn Urlaub in Flensburg?|uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Das bringt in `ner 30-Zone auch nichts.:q
> 
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Wie lange macht Dein Schein denn Urlaub in Flensburg?|uhoh:



Erst macht er einen Monat Urlaub im August, dann nochmal von Oktober bis November...
Der hat's gut, kann sooo lange an der Küste sein!#q

Is schon blöd, wenn mer grad zweimal kurz hintereinander fotografiert wird...:r#t

Na ja, aus Fehlern lernt man!!!|rolleyes Hätt echt nicht sein müssen!


----------



## Esox_Maximus (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ach deswegen hatte ich heute Morgen so ein komisches Kribbeln als ich am KBA vorbeigefahren bin. Aber mach dir nichts draus ich habe mir gestern auch Punkte eingefahren.


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Könnt ihr nicht noch einen Platz nachreservieren?
> 
> Es muss schon ein Wunder geschehen, dass mir irgendwelche Kunden einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen.



Wat macht ihr denn fürn StresS? 
Im Heck sind doch am Freitag eh noch 3 freie Plätze von uns |uhoh:


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wat macht ihr denn fürn StresS?
> Im Heck sind doch am Freitag eh noch 3 freie Plätze von uns |uhoh:




Hier is kein Stress!!!
Nur will man ja für alle Fälle gesichert sein...

Ach Fynn, ich werd die Mefo Ausrüstung auch mitnehmen!
Nacht's will ich noch bissl auf die Silberbarren probieren!
Hab da ja ein neues Spielzeug am Start...
Bringste dein Geraffel auch mit???


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wat macht ihr denn fürn StresS?
> Im Heck sind doch am Freitag eh noch 3 freie Plätze von uns |uhoh:


So wie ich das verstanden habe, habt ihr 8 Plätze reserviert.
Wenn ich nun die Teinehmerliste auf Seite 1 betrachte, komme ich auf 8 Teilnehmer + mir.
Sehé ich das falsch?


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstanden habe, habt ihr 8 Plätze reserviert.
> Wenn ich nun die Teinehmerliste auf Seite 1 betrachte, komme ich auf 8 Teilnehmer + mir.
> Sehé ich das falsch?



Andy fällt für Freitag's weg!
Unser guter MFT-Chris ist mit seiner Liste nicht so ganz aktuell!!!|uhoh:

Das paßt also mit dir wie Arsch auf Eimer!!!:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hier mal die aktuellste Liste von Chris 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1696448&postcount=65

@Dirk&Liz 
wie viel soll der Campingplatz denn pro Person kosten? 

@Dirk
kann ich gerne machen :m Wo sind wir denn da genau?


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Hier mal die aktuellste Liste von Chris
> 
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1696448&postcount=65
> 
> ...




Schreib mal das Lizchen an, die kann dir dazu mehr sagen, hat die Preisliste...
Campingplatz heißt "Fördeblick" ist drei Kilometer weg von Laboe!


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Dann ist ja alles In Butter.

Ich werde dann schon mal dafür sorgen, dass ich ausnahmsweise auch mal Gufi`s in meiner Kiste finden werde.

Obwohl, es geht da in meine Heimatgewässer. Da werde ich wohl mit meinem üblichem Gerödel gut klarkommen.:m


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Dirk, ist da eine Steilküste nebenan?

Habe gerade mal geguckt, direkt hinterm Campingplatz ist ja eine Straße die "Zur Steilküste" heißt...


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Wo sind wir denn da genau?


Ich glaube, dass ist der Platz auf der Steilküste von Stein.
angeln ist da nicht möglich, da die sehr flachen Sandbänke dort ca. 500 m weit draussen sind. Das ist die Stelle, wo alle Welt mit dem Motor Wattwürmer spült, bzw. vor Jahren gespült hat.
Zum Mefoangeln müsst ihr entweder weiter in die Förde rein ( Kitzeberg) oder jetzt im Sommer weiter raus nach Hubertsberg ( ca. 20 KM Richtung Fehmarn)


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Dirk, ist da eine Steilküste nebenan?
> 
> Habe gerade mal geguckt, direkt hinterm Campingplatz ist ja eine Straße die "Zur Steilküste" heißt...



Jepp, Steilküste und Mischgrund!:m

Müßten eigentlich recht gute Bedingungen sein...
Vor dem Campingplatz ist zwar Sandstrand, aber links und rechts liegen schöne Steine im Wasser und auch ein kleines Bächlein fließt da rein!!!#6

@Jan,

ich werd auf jeden Fall beides dabei haben! (Wie immer)

Aber den Anfang macht Kamerad Kopyto!!!:q
Ich liebe es einfach, damit zu fischen...


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich glaube, dass ist der Platz auf der Steilküste von Stein.
> angeln ist da nicht möglich, da die sehr flachen Sandbänke dort ca. 500 m weit draussen sind. Das ist die Stelle, wo alle Welt mit dem Motor Wattwürmer spült, bzw. vor Jahren gespült hat.
> Zum Mefoangeln müsst ihr entweder weiter in die Förde rein ( Kitzeberg) oder jetzt im Sommer weiter raus nach Hubertsberg ( ca. 20 KM Richtung Fehmarn)



Mit der Watbüx kann man da doch wunderbar raus watscheln...:q
Notfalls geht's per Auto an nen besseren Strand!
Sind da ja flexibel!!!:vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@jan

ist auch meine vermutung, nachdem ich gerade mal bei google maps geguckt habe..


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Mit der Watbüx kann man da doch wunderbar raus watscheln...:q
> Notfalls geht's per Auto an nen besseren Strand!
> Sind da ja flexibel!!!:vik:


 
Zwischendurch wird es aber doch mal ein wenig zu tief für die Watbüx. 
Nehmts nicht übel, aber da zu angeln, egal auf was, ist komplette Zeitverschwendung. Da wird rein gar nichts beissen. da kann man noch nicht einmal vernünftig baden.:m
Bei Flachwasser kannst Du aber rein theoretisch wunderbar auf den weitdraussen liegenden Sandbänken spazieren gehen.#6


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ich hab gedacht, der Strand in Hohenfelde/Grünberg sieht ganz passabel aus...|bla:|kopfkrat;+
Flaches Wasser geht über in Tiefes!:g


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Zwischendurch wird es aber doch mal ein wenig zu tief für die Watbüx.
> Nehmts nicht übel, aber da zu angeln, egal auf was, ist komplette Zeitverschwendung. Da wird rein gar nichts beissen. da kann man noch nicht einmal vernünftig baden.:m
> Bei Flachwasser kannst Du aber rein theoretisch wunderbar auf den weitdraussen liegenden Sandbänken spazieren gehen.#6




|bigeyesNa gut!#t:q

Dann fahren wir eben an nen erfolgversprechenderen Strand...:m


----------



## Monsterqualle (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Ich hab gedacht, der Strand in Hohenfelde/Grünberg sieht ganz passabel aus...|bla:|kopfkrat;+
> Flaches Wasser geht über in Tiefes!:g


 
Der Strand ist gut. Ist praktisch die andere Seite von Hubertsberg. Immer schön rechts halten, dann kommt auch irgendwann die Au.


----------



## Hamburgspook (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moinsen,

gerade erst den Thread entdeckt.
Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus ?
Habt Ihr noch die drei Plätze frei ?

Würde mit meiner Freundin und Ihrem Dad gerne mitkommen.
Angelerfahrung ist bei Ihr jetzt auch genügend vorhanden. 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=30610&page=656

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Dirk170478 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> gerade erst den Thread entdeckt.
> Wie sieht es denn am Sonntag aus ?
> ...



Moinsen Markus,|wavey:

also zwei Plätze sind Sonntag auf jeden Fall frei, soweit ich das mitbekommen habe.
Wird meine Frau total freuen, wenn noch ein angelndes Mädel mitkommt! #6:m
Laß mal unseren Tour Organisator (Chris) die Liste überarbeiten... Der wird heut Abend bissl was zu lesen haben!:q
Dann texten wir morgen nochmal!!!


----------



## Hamburgspook (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ok, machen wir so.

Viele Grüße
Markus


----------



## Junger Dorschler (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin,

so 1 tag ist schonma sicher


Nen freund nimmt mich mit, ich hoffe am samstag sind noch 2 Plätzchen frei?

ich muss ma schauen, vl kann ich ja von samstag auf sonntag da pennen und dann am sonntg auch noch mit?

Würde dann mit nem zelt anrücken:q


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

wie jetzt der strand iss zu flach wollte doch meine neue brandungsausrüstung testen naja dann eben mefo iss ja auch mal was 

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

so nun die aktuelle Liste... 

*10.08.: *
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*Monsterqualle*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*Schwarzangler69*
*...*
*...*

*12.08.:* ausgebucht #6
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Schwarzangler69*
*HH-Spook*
*Spookies Freundin*
*Spookies Dad*

Gruß Chris


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (31. Juli 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Mensch da ist ja richtig was los auf dem Kudder#6

Werde mich diesmal schön in Watte packen damit mir nicht noc mal so was passiert wie vor der Nana tour:c

Würde am liebsten jetzt schon aufbrechen zur Küste|supergri


----------



## Fynn_sh (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Jawohl....das wird ein Spaß :q#6:vik:

@Andy
mit deinem Ferkeltreffen...werde ich mir mal überlegen, aber irgendwie klappts bestimmt.:m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Jawohl....das wird ein Spaß :q#6:vik:
> 
> @Andy
> mit deinem Ferkeltreffen...werde ich mir mal überlegen, aber irgendwie klappts bestimmt.:m




jupp las dich zu chris bringen der nimmt dich bestimmt mit.
greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> jupp las dich zu chris bringen der nimmt dich bestimmt mit.
> greez
> andy


 
So isses die MFT-Fahrgemeinschaft-Nord (auch bekannt als IKEA-Clan  )kommt höchst wahrscheinlich sogar mit eigener Behausung angerollt :m

Gruß Chris


----------



## BennyO (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Man man man
Das wird ja wieder ne Tpur von euch.
Viel spaß schon mal und nen dickes Petri.



Gruß Benny


----------



## Junger Dorschler (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin,

chris nimm mich am büdde am freitag raus und trag dafür am samstag Seppel und seppels dad ein(freunde von mir)

@ Andy 

bei mir schauts genauso aus wie beim Fynn:m


----------



## MFT-Chris (1. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

die aktuelle Liste... 

*10.08.: *
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*Franky_D*
*Monsterqualle*
*...*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *ausgebucht* #6*
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*Schwarzangler69*
*Seppel*
*Seppels Dad*

*12.08.:* ausgebucht #6
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Schwarzangler69*
*HH-Spook*
*Spookies Freundin*
*Spookies Dad*

Gruß Chris


----------



## Hamburgspook (2. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin,

super, sehen uns dann am Sonntag.

Viele Grüße
Spook


----------



## MFT-Chris (3. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin 
so nur noch 5 tage und der Rest von heute.....

|laola: |laola: |laola: |laola:


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Ich komme auch schon Donnerstag Abend hoch. Liegt da was an wie Brandung oder so?
Bin übrigens auf jeden Fall am Freitag dabei. Die Kiddis liefer ich am Donnerstag bei meiner Mutter in Heidkate ab, so dass meine Frau auch mal 1 Tag auszeit hat.


----------



## Dirk170478 (3. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Monsterqualle schrieb:


> Ich komme auch schon Donnerstag Abend hoch. Liegt da was an wie Brandung oder so?
> Bin übrigens auf jeden Fall am Freitag dabei. Die Kiddis liefer ich am Donnerstag bei meiner Mutter in Heidkate ab, so dass meine Frau auch mal 1 Tag auszeit hat.




Hüh, Jan!!! Ruhig mein Brauner!!!:q

Wir treffen uns erst Freitag Morgen am Parkplatz vor der Langeland...
Liz und ich werden nur Donnerstag Abend gegen 19.00Uhr hier im Westerwald losmachen!
Wenn wir dann vom Kutter kommen, dann nehmen wir den Campingplatz in Beschlag, bauen alles auf und danach ist Party on!!!:vik:
So ist der geplante Ablauf...


----------



## Monsterqualle (3. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Dann schnacke ich halt ein wenig mit Mutters. In der Brandung geht jetzt eh nix, ausser vielleicht Aal.:m


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Noch 5 bzw. 6 tage:vik:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (5. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

hi,
So der Tag x kommt immer näher:k
Wollte euch mal fragen was ihr für Schnur benutzt? hatte bisher 12er fireline finde die Schnur aber zum :vHabe damit immer tüdel#q 
Was würdet ihr mir den noch empfehlen? denn eine Fireline will ich nicht mehr.#c
habe im Süßwasser [SIZE=-1]Dynema im gebrauch bin sehr zufrieden damit geht die auf fürs Meer?[/SIZE]


----------



## Junger Dorschler (5. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin,

klar geht die

Wie stark is die denn?

Ps. ich fische auch ne fireline, aber mit tüddelei habe ich eigentlich nie Probleme:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

*Power Pro* :vik: 15er könnte gerne auch ne 12er sein ich bin aber etremst zufrieden #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (5. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So nu aber.....

noch 4 tage und der Rest von heute

vieleicht bekomme ich das Wohnmobil doch noch :vik:

werd wohl am Freitag mit Golfi hochkommen dann abends wieder nach hause Düsen,
*Frauchen* einsammeln und mit WoMo wieder hoch.Dann haben wir für Sa und So eine Kamera-Frau dabei :vik: hoffentlich, nachher will sie auch mit angeln |bigeyes 

Man ich kanns nicht mehr abwarten, die Berichte vom AB-Kuttercup kommen zwar erst spärlich rein, aber was ich bis jetzt gelesen hab, läßt doch die Hoffnung auf ein goiles WE enorm in die höhe schießen #6

Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

noch 3 tage und der Rest von heute |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> So nu aber.....
> 
> noch 4 tage und der Rest von heute
> 
> ...




Ja sauber!!!#6#6#6

Das ist ja der Kracher!!!:m

Und Chris, *das wird ein goiles Wochenende!!!:vik::q:vik:*


----------



## Dirk170478 (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hallö!|wavey:

Fynn, könntest du vielleicht ein paar deiner Sommernachts Meerforellen Topköder (irgendwas Dunkles halt) mitbringen???
So zum testen...|rolleyes
Ich komm jetzt hier leider nicht mehr so schnell an anständiges Blinkermaterial!


----------



## Junger Dorschler (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moinsen leutz,

bin gerade auf´m sprung zur elbe...

da fällt mir ein, ich bräuchte ja noch jemand der mich zurück bringt#q


Findet sich da wer?

gruß philipp


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> moinsen leutz,
> 
> bin gerade auf´m sprung zur elbe...
> 
> ...



wenn du sonntag mit die segel streichst nehme ich dich doch glatt mit .kein thema.fahre eh über hamburg. 

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Hallö!|wavey:
> 
> Fynn, könntest du vielleicht ein paar deiner Sommernachts Meerforellen Topköder (irgendwas Dunkles halt) mitbringen???
> So zum testen...|rolleyes
> Ich komm jetzt hier leider nicht mehr so schnell an anständiges Blinkermaterial!



Klaro :m


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (6. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> wenn du sonntag mit die segel streichst nehme ich dich doch glatt mit .kein thema.fahre eh über hamburg.
> 
> greez
> andy



@junger dorschler

leider hat sich soeben etwas ereignet. das mich zwingt,mich um meine famile zu kümmern. ich bin also nicht dabei und kann dich nicht mit nach hause nehmen . was genau los ist wird dirk und chris euch erzählen ,das gehört hier nicht rein ist zu persöhnlich.
greez
andy


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> @junger dorschler
> 
> leider hat sich soeben etwas ereignet. das mich zwingt,mich um meine famile zu kümmern. ich bin also nicht dabei und kann dich nicht mit nach hause nehmen . was genau los ist wird dirk und chris euch erzählen ,das gehört hier nicht rein ist zu persöhnlich.
> greez
> andy




jo is schon okay


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@ JD 
das mit der Rückfahrt kriegen wir schon geregelt #6


----------



## Monsterqualle (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Gleich noch los und neues Geflecht besorgen, da ich letztes mal auf der Nana ja alles zwangsentsorgt hatte und dann wird nachher schon mal gepackt. Nur noch 
2 Tage und es geht nach Heidkate.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> @ JD
> das mit der Rückfahrt kriegen wir schon geregelt #6



ich hoffe es, sol ja nicht daran scheitern|uhoh:

Ich hoffe mal auf Dirk


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So Männers hab gerade mal geschaut, wenigstens das Wetter soll an den drei Tagen hübsch sein.... http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=46105

Bis denn
Chris


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Wind könnte bissel weniger sein...

seewetter.de sagt N-NW 4-5 für alle drei Tage.  Geht aber auch noch.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

naja, hatten schon mal schlechteres Wetter


----------



## Fynn_sh (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Was mir gerade so innen Kopf schießt...
Wir sind ja alle auf dem Camping Platz....wie siehts denn da überhaupt mit dem Essen aus? |kopfkrat 
Gibts da irgendwo nen kleinen Laden wo man sich mal eben 'ne Pizza holen kann und die dann in der Gemeinschaftsküche (falls vorhanden) in den Ofen schieben kann? |kopfkrat
Wohin eigentlich mit dem Fisch? Sind ja immerhin 5 Angler die die komplette Zeit da bleiben.


----------



## MFT-Chris (7. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So, wieder Da!
Da denkt er schon wieder ans Essen, Grilldorsch natürlich  vlt die ein oder andere Makrele 
Da wird bestimmt was zu Grillen kommen, sonst eben Fleisch 
Auf der Langeland kann man den Fisch in der Gefriertruhe lagern lt. Dirk kein problem
Ansonsten Chips und Bier, legger Essen gibts wohl nur Tagsüber aufm Dampfer
Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

okay, die gleichen fragen hatte ich auch....:g


Nur Dirk meldet sich noch nich, aber ich bin guter Dinge:g


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Junger Dorschler schrieb:


> okay, die gleichen fragen hatte ich auch....:g
> 
> 
> Nur Dirk meldet sich noch nich, aber ich bin guter Dinge:g


 
man man man ich habs doch geschrieben gegessen wird am Tag, abends gibbet Flüssignahrung :q

Dirk nimmt Dich mit zurück #6 noch Fragen? :m 

Gruß Chris


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> man man man ich habs doch geschrieben gegessen wird am Tag, abends gibbet Flüssignahrung :q
> 
> Dirk nimmt Dich mit zurück #6 noch Fragen? :m
> 
> Gruß Chris




des is echt klasse#6


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin Männers,
So in 40 Stunden gehts los, d.h. 1 Tag und den rest von heute dann ist es endlich wieder soweit MFT Sticht in See
*MS Langeland* wir kommen, Stellt den Jägi Kalt und warnt die Dorsche


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Wann gedenkt Ihr am Freitag auf dem Kutter zu erscheinen? Da reserviert ist, müssen wir ja nicht unnötig früh dort sein.


----------



## MFT-Chris (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moin Jan
also ich werd wohl gegen 5:30 da sein son büschen vorfeiern ist ja nicht schlecht, Dirk wird auch etwas früher dort sein hatte er ja schon geschrieben, Fynn bring ich mit also zur gleichen Zeit, wann Dirk II (alias Franky_D) aufschlägt...keine Ahnung.
Gruß Chris


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moinsen Leutz,

grad legger gespätstückt!|supergri Urlaub ist schon was Gutes!
Nur Wetter könnte besser sein. Nur Regen und grauer Himmel. Wie im Herbst!|gr:

Na ja, wenigstens soll's ja an der Küste besser sein!
Wenn nicht, issses auch nicht sooo schlimm, dann müssen wir wenigstens nicht so viel Eis auf die Fische packen...

Vom Campingplatz her, ist alles vorhanden. Kleiner Laden, richtig saubere Sanitäre Anlagen usw...

Liz und ich bringen unsern Gasgrill mit und auch ne ordentliche Portion Steaks! Die werfen wir in den MFT Topf!!! So ein zwei 5 Liter Fäßchen Pils kommen auch mit. 
Wie ich Chris so kenne, wird von seiner Seite bestimmt auch noch das eine oder andere Goodie mitkommen. Es dürfte also einer zünftigen MFT After Dorsch Tour Party nix im Wege stehen...

Eure Filets könnt ihr wunderbar auf der Langeland lassen!
Die haben in ihrer Bord Kühltruhe für besonders liebe Gäste immer ein Plätzchen frei!!!:g

Ach so, aufschlagen werden wir voraussichtlich schon ganz schön früh...
So geschätzt um 01.00Uhr. Wollen aber noch bissl pennen, also weckt uns wenn ihr ankommt!!!


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Moin Jan
> also ich werd wohl gegen 5:30 da sein son büschen vorfeiern ist ja nicht schlecht, Dirk wird auch etwas früher dort sein hatte er ja schon geschrieben, Fynn bring ich mit also zur gleichen Zeit, s



|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes
ok ok |kopfkrat

@Chris
das mit dem gegrillten Dorsch lass ma...|rolleyes

Sinds eigentlich nru wir beide bei dir im Auto? Muss ja auch noch Klamotten und Zelt und so mitschleppen |kopfkrat


----------



## Monsterqualle (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Dann komm ich auch so gegen halb sechs-sechs.
Sonst bekomme ich nachher keinen vernünftigen Platz mehr.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen Leutz,
> 
> grad legger gespätstückt!|supergri Urlaub ist schon was Gutes!
> Nur Wetter könnte besser sein. Nur Regen und grauer Himmel. Wie im Herbst!|gr:
> ...



oh man ich halt mich schon die ganze zeit mit dem lesen zurück . ich möchte am liebsten garnichts wissen ...ich könnte irre werden:c ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie mich das alles ankotzt. samstag werde ich da stehen wo keiner hin will.   ich wünsch euch die allerbesten fänge und zwei super goile abende. 

greez
andy


----------



## Fynn_sh (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Na ja, wenigstens soll's ja an der Küste besser sein!
> Wenn nicht, issses auch nicht sooo schlimm, dann müssen wir wenigstens nicht so viel Eis auf die Fische packen...



http://www.nautische-veroeffentlichung.de/wetter/kib_anfrage.php 
passt #6
NO 3-4, perfekt 

Ist die Sache mitm MeFofischen noch aktuell? Dann wäre Chris' Golf aber bis unters Dach komplett gepackt...|bigeyes


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Hallo,
Schade das ich erst Freitag Nachmittag von hier aus starten kann.
Bin aber immer noch am Bohren doch noch Freitag frei zu bekommen#c.

Aber Samstag und Sonntag bin ich auf jeden Fall an Bord:m

So wie es mit den Wetter aussieht komme ich alleine:c#6
Da kann ich auch Campen kommen#g:#2:.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin,

ich werde 3 oder 4 stücke lecker kräuterfleisch mitbringen:m​


----------



## Dirk170478 (8. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moinsen!

Ich glaub, es wird ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht da oben, wenn man dem Wetterdienst Glauben schenkt...#c|rolleyes

Grillen wird dann glaube auch nicht sooo prickelnd!

Müssen uns eventuell da was einfallen lassen!|kopfkrat
Vielleicht ne günstige Ferienwohnung oder ähnliches...
Sind ja findige Kerlchen, da fällt uns schon was ein!

@Fynn, ich bin schon heiß auf ein bissl Blinker abfeuern!
Ist doch nur die Wathose, Rute und ne kleine Köderbox!
Das kriegt der olle Chris schon in seinen Golf!!!

Morgen um die Zeit weht uns schon Meeresluft um's Näschen!
Wie geil!!!:vik:

Freu mich schon, euch alle zu sehen!:g


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich glaub, es wird ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht da oben, wenn man dem Wetterdienst Glauben schenkt...#c|rolleyes
> 
> ...




hoffen wir´s mal nicht;(


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Dirk schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Ich glaub, es wird ne ganz schöne Schlammschlacht da oben, wenn man dem Wetterdienst Glauben schenkt...#c|rolleyes



http://www.wetter.com/v2/?SID=&LANG=DE&LOC=7011&LOCFROM=0202&type=WORLD&id=46105 
|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat
Sonne mein Lieber :q
Hier oben an der Kyste ist immr gutes Wetter #6


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



andy0209 schrieb:


> oh man ich halt mich schon die ganze zeit mit dem lesen zurück . ich möchte am liebsten garnichts wissen ...ich könnte irre werden:c ihr könnt euch garnicht vorstellen wie mich das alles ankotzt. samstag werde ich da stehen wo keiner hin will.  ich wünsch euch die allerbesten fänge und zwei super goile abende.
> 
> greez
> andy


 
Moin Andy,
mir wäre es auch lieber wenn Du mit uns in Laboe wärst, echt schade, aber die nächste Tour kommt ja nun *garantiert*, mal sehen was der Herbst noch so hergibt, ich hab da schon wieder Pläner im Kopf,Sonderborg, MS Forelle, MS SIRIUS2 :vik: was wird es wohl werden. Und zwar mit alle Mann, das geht sonst garnicht.

*Im Grunde genohmen ists so ja nur irgendeine Gruppenreise |kopfkrat wenn der Teamchef und MFT-Mitbegründer dem ganzen nicht beiwohnt #d oder?  #6*

in Gedanken wirst Du bei und wir bei Dir sein #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

kurz vor Torschluß nochmal die Teilnehmer

*10.08.: *
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*Franky_D*
*Monsterqualle*
*...*
*...*
*...*

*11.08.: *ausgebucht* #6*
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Franky_D*
*Schwarzangler69*
*Seppel*
*Seppels Dad*

*12.08.:* ausgebucht #6
*Andy0209*
*MFT-Dirk*
*MFT-Liz*
*Fynn_sh*
*MFT-Chris*
*JungerDorschler*
*Schwarzangler69*
*HH-Spook*
*Spookies Freundin*
*Spookies Dad*

Was wir an Verpflegung, bis jetzt, zugesagt bekommen haben ist:
Grillfleisch, ein 5L Humpen Gerstensaft (DirkI)
Kräutersteaks #c (Phillip/JD)
ich werd wohl die ein oder andere Flasche hochprozentiges mitbringen

wär schon schön wenn noch ein paar Softdrinks beigesteuert werden könnten

Wir brauchen unbedingt noch einen anständigen Grill

Zum Glück haben die Läden in Laboe bis mind. 20uhr geöfnet;soll heißen wir können am Fr und Sa nach der Tour fehlende bestände auffüllen :vik:

Bis denn
Gruß Chris


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

hab noch was vergessen ich werd für jeden Tag bei Herrn Nagel 50 Wattis vorbestellen #6 sonst kommen wieder die gierigen Brandungsangler und wir machen lange Gesichter |bigeyes

07:51 erledigt :vik: falls wir mehr brauchen hat er auch noch mehr, aber sicher ist sicher #6

so jetzt den letzten Arbeitstage rumbringen, dann gehts los |laola: |laola:


----------



## Dirk170478 (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> kurz vor Torschluß nochmal die Teilnehmer
> 
> *10.08.: *
> *MFT-Dirk*
> ...


 

*Dirk bringt mit:*

*1 x 5l Kölsch*
*1 x 5l Bitburger Pils*
*1 x Kasten Cola/Fanta/Mezzo*
*1 x Kasten Wasser*
*1,5l feinsten slovenischen Rotwein*
*4kg (gleich noch frisch) eingelegte Steaks*
*1 x Gasgrill (auf dem Campingplatz ist Holzkohlefeuer nix gut)*

Brötchen und Gedönse wie Nudelsalat müssen wir uns da oben irgendwo organisieren...

*Eure Ruten können bei mir im Jetbag mit untergebracht werden! Bevor noch nachts einer im angeheiterten Zustand da rein fällt!*

*Wenn das Wetter paßt, und das soll es ja, wird's also ein echt goiles Event!*

*Mefo fischen wird wohl bissl dürftig ausfallen, da wir auf den Campingplatz nur bis 22.00Uhr reinkommen...*
*Liz u ich werden zwar mal die Ausrüstung für's Unternehmen Silberbarren mitnehmen, aber mehr zu Testzwecken! Feuer am Strand und lustich zusammensitzen ist Primärziel!!! Vielleicht kann noch einer so'n tragbares Cd-Dings mitbringen?*
*Sonst muss ich irgendwann anfangen zu singen!*
*Und das will ja kein Mensch!!!|uhoh:#d*


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Jan bringt mit:

Gute Laune
seine Angelsachen
und sonst nix

Leider muss ich ja gleich nach der Tour am Freitag wieder aufbrechen.#q


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Na gut Dirk, dann werde ich auch nur Köder, Rute, Rolle mitnehmen. Bis 10 kann ich auch noch in Badehose fischen...
Wenn's tatsächlich Fisch gibt, Handlandung oder stranden.

Würd ja auch gerne noch Bier o.ä. mitbringen, "leider" bin ich aber der absolute Bierhasser #6
Mit Bier werde ich absolut nicht glücklich. :v
Könnte zwar nen bissel Hartstoff mitbringen,würde dann aber auf Billigwodka von Lidl oder so hinauslaufen, bin schon froh das ich noch so schnell die Kohle für die 4 Tage aufgetrieben habe...

Ich werde aber Ketchup und so mitbringen, wenn ihr nix dagegen habt 
Evtl. noch ein paar Würstchen...uuuuund Chivapcici (wirds so geschrieben?)


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@Dirk
habt ihr überhaupt einen Kühlschrank oder so im Bus? #c


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

oh das fällt mir ein, ich bring noch einbssichen bier mit 

wir haben noch son wiederliches zeug im keller, nur leider kein becks mehr


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moinsen,

freuen uns auch schon auf Sonntag.
Wetter passt doch, vor allem das aus der Nord-Ost
eine Nord-West wird.

Sonnatg mittag natürlich Ententeich.... Da kann wohl locker die 
Zanderrute mitgebracht werden.

Haut mal was ins Board wie es am Freitag und Samstag lief.
Freundin freut sich auch schon auf die angelnde Mitstreiterin.

Viele Grüße und bis Sonntag

Spook


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> freuen uns auch schon auf Sonntag.
> Wetter passt doch, vor allem das aus der Nord-Ost
> ...




ich versuche am freitag mal durchzurufen und werde dann hier berichten.

das wird schon


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Na ich denke wir werden schon genug zusammen bekommen, sorry aber bitte keine NoName Alkoholika, besser wir schmeißen zusammen und holen am Fr. abend nochmal in Laboe bei Discounter ein paar nette Dinge die fehlen #6

Gruß Chris
Achja: einen zweiten Gasgrill bring ich auch noch mit, dann gehts ein büschen zügiger


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Hamburgspook schrieb:


> Wetter passt doch, vor allem das aus der Nord-Ost
> eine Nord-West wird.


 
http://www.dwd.de/de/WundK/W_aktuell/Seewetter/seewx_07.htm
Für morgen soll es schon mal hinhauen.:vik:


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Noch hat es auf keiner MFT-Tour probs mit dem Wetter gegeben und das wird auch diesmal der nicht Fall sein, außerdem gibbet kein falsches Wetter es gibt nur die falsche Kleidung #6

Gruß Chris


----------



## Monsterqualle (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> außerdem gibbet kein falsches Wetter es gibt nur die falsche Kleidung #6
> 
> Gruß Chris


Eben!

So, noch 25 Minuten und dann gehts los.
Bis morgen.#h


----------



## Hamburgspook (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



MFT-Chris schrieb:


> Noch hat es auf keiner MFT-Tour probs mit dem Wetter gegeben und das wird auch diesmal der nicht Fall sein, außerdem gibbet kein falsches Wetter es gibt nur die falsche Kleidung #6
> 
> Gruß Chris


 
Leider schon und das ist Ostwind........aber wie schon geschrieben soll er ja drehen. :vik:


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So So So....der Ostwind ist also Schuld...
Meine Meinung? Hauptsache der Wind kommt konstant seit 2-3 Tagen aus der gleichen Richtung, dann isses scheiß egal wo er her kommt 

Gerade mal überflogen was mit muss...Ne Ikeatüte mit Zelt, ne Sporttasche für Klamotten, ne Sporttasche für Angelsachen, 3 Ruten, ne Kühlbox und nen eimer |bigeyes
Aber son Golf ist ja zum Glück groß :q||kopfkrat


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ne sporttasche für klamotten?

das kommt bei mir in den rucksack


----------



## the Gamefisher (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf der Langeland. Heute ist es leider extrem schlecht gelaufen bzw. getrieben.
Schätze mal, wir hatten so an die 5-8 maßge Fische mit ca. 40 Anglern 

Denke Ihr fahrt Morgen mit Andreas wieder in Richtung Dänemark, da ja hier nicht gerade viel geht. Kaum bis garkeine Anzeige auf dem Echolot:v


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



the Gamefisher schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf der Langeland. Heute ist es leider extrem schlecht gelaufen bzw. getrieben.
> Schätze mal, wir hatten so an die 5-8 maßge Fische mit ca. 40 Anglern
> 
> Denke Ihr fahrt Morgen mit Andreas wieder in Richtung Dänemark, da ja hier nicht gerade viel geht. Kaum bis garkeine Anzeige auf dem Echolot:v


#

das hört sich ja garnicht gut an#t

wohin seit ihr denn gefahren?  auch dänemark?


----------



## Fynn_sh (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



the Gamefisher schrieb:


> Wünsche Euch viel Spaß auf der Langeland. Heute ist es leider extrem schlecht gelaufen bzw. getrieben.
> Schätze mal, wir hatten so an die 5-8 maßge Fische mit ca. 40 Anglern
> 
> Denke Ihr fahrt Morgen mit Andreas wieder in Richtung Dänemark, da ja hier nicht gerade viel geht. Kaum bis garkeine Anzeige auf dem Echolot:v



Bitte? #d |bigeyes
Hier kamen doch wieder sone absoluten Hammermeldungen u.a. von der MS Forelle....Kann mir da nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Andy keinen Fisch findet. 

Ich hoffe mal auf einen absoluten Ausnahmetag heute :q


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Bitte? #d |bigeyes
> Hier kamen doch wieder sone absoluten Hammermeldungen u.a. von der MS Forelle....Kann mir da nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass Andy keinen Fisch findet.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal auf einen absoluten Ausnahmetag heute :q




ich kanns mir echt auch nicht vorstellen...

aber von heilytown hört man auch nicht die hammermeldungen;(


----------



## MFT-Chris (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Andreas wird uns wie immer an den Fisch bringen, die Verwertung liegt dann beim Angler und nicht mehr beim Käptn  #6 :vik: gleich gehts los |laola:


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

guten abend,
Ich lege mich jetzt noch 3 stunden aufs ohr und dann fahre ich los.
Konnte mein Chef doch noch weich bekommen und komme jetzt schon Freitag mit:vik::q#6.


----------



## Junger Dorschler (9. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ich wünsche euch morgen schonma gute fänge#6

man oh man ich freu mich sooooo auf die beiden tage das gibt es nichts, meine hand will immer wieder diese pilkbewegungen machen^^

Wir sehen und am Samstag in der Früh


----------



## Fynn_sh (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Sooo auf gehts 

Bis später/morgen Jungs, oder halt bis Montag :vik:


----------



## Hamburgspook (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> So So So....der Ostwind ist also Schuld...
> Meine Meinung? Hauptsache der Wind kommt konstant seit 2-3 Tagen aus der gleichen Richtung, dann isses scheiß egal wo er her kommt
> 
> Gerade mal überflogen was mit muss...Ne Ikeatüte mit Zelt, ne Sporttasche für Klamotten, ne Sporttasche für Angelsachen, 3 Ruten, ne Kühlbox und nen eimer |bigeyes
> Aber son Golf ist ja zum Glück groß :q||kopfkrat


 
War bisher meine Erfahrung, dass es bei Ostwind viel schlechter lief. Beste Beispiel vor drei Wochen waren wir am Freitag mit der Langeland kurz vorm Schießgebiet. Die ganze Woche wurde super gefangen. Stabile Wetterlage mit NW Wind. Der Wind hat am Freitag morgen dann auf Ost gedreht. Hatte am Freitag 21 gute für die Kiste. Samstag waren dann 12 Boardies an gleicher Stelle mit der Langeland in Umgebung Schießgebiet, 16 gesamt für die Kiste........also ich glaube dran, aber so hat ja jeder seine Erfahrungen gemacht. 

Hoffe bei euch lief es heute besser und bin schon gespannt auf Sonntag.

Bis denne.

Gruß
Hamburgspook


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ich versuche nacher mal da jemanden zu erreichen,dann schreibe ich hier rein

vll gbts ja geheimtipps


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

so,

ich habe gerade mit lisa gesprochen....


sowie ich das verstanden habe, wars wohl ziemlich nass aber fänge wohl ganz gut..

Dirk+Lisa 13 Fische alle auf Rote Gummifische.

Leute da geht was


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@ Franky D

leider hatte ich einen todesfall in der familie und konnte nicht mit hoch zur langeland.
ich darf dir aber im namen aller !!!! ein feinstes dankeschön ausrichten!!! #6 worum es geht weist du selber. eins von mir noch werde erstmal erwachsen, dann lernst du vlt ein wenig verantwortungsbewußtsein. solange halte dich bitte mit versprechungen zurück. für dich hätte auch ein anderer mitfahren können.

und halte dich bitte mit deinen ausreden zurück ! die werden hier keine früchte tragen. #d

greez
andy


----------



## MFT-Chris (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Jau Danke Dirk II
das wars dann woll mit dem MFT ....und tschüß 
Ich bin auf dem Sprung zurück nach Laboe, hübsch Grillen dann saufen und wieder los :vik:

ich muß wieder los 
Bis denn
Chris

@Andy wäre echt Geil wenn Du es So trotzdem noch nach oben schaffen würdest, Andreas fährt Sa und So auch noch :vik:
Büdde Büdde Büdde komm #6 bring Deine Frau mit Abwechslung tut gut #6 meine Süße ist auch dabei  #6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (10. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin leudz,

sachen sind gepackt, man ich kann nicht mehr denken...#c:m

Morgen gehts los, morgen gehts los:vik:

@ Andy

Kann mich Chris nur anschließen....#6


----------



## Junger Dorschler (11. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

moin Leudde:c,

tja da bin ich wieder#d

Tja, ich habe mir wohl irgentwas aufgeschnappt.. Ich habe Kopfschmerzen, Bauchschmerzen und Überkeit, welche sich auch auf dem Kutter bemerkbar machte(hatte ich bis auf 1 mal noch NIE#c), nun liege ich im Bett mal sehen was noch kommt:v

Die Fänge waren alles andere als toll und anstatt Windstärke 3-4, 5 in Böhen 6#t 
Aber ich will nicht zu viel verraten, Dirk wird ja bestimmt wieder berichten.:m

Morgen soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden, ich drück euch die Daumen, auch mit dem Koksspacko|krachinsider#q)

So nun wieder husch ins Bett und auskorieren....


----------



## Fynn_sh (12. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So, wieder daheim 

War eine absolut geile Tour! Leider hat der Fisch gefehlt...


----------



## Franky D (12. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

so leute ich muss erst mal was klarstellen ich konnte leider nicht teilnehmen weil ich mir ne grippe oder irgent ein Virus eingefangen hatte und konnte euch leider nicht mitteilen das ich nicht kommen konnte da ich keine möglichkeit hatte ins internet zu kommen und auch von keinem von euch eine telefon nummer hatte es tut mir wirklich wahnsinnigleid wäre sehr gerne gekommen aber es ging leider nicht da ich mit fast 40°fieber im bett lag.

@andy mein beileid


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

ms langeland 04343 9116 oder 0170 / 8 32 64 51 da ist die ganze welt zu erreichen. nur einmal kurz die auskunft anfunken und verbinden lassen.


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

So Chris |uhoh: |evil: ist auch wieder im Lande |gaehn:
ich kann mich Fynn nur anschließen, geniale Tour, leider sind die Super Fänge die von anderen Kuttern gemeldet wurden ausgeblieben, nur der Andy hat sehr gefehlt...beim nächsten mal dann wieder alle MFT-Crew Mitglieder und nicht wieder in Laboe, 
Gruß Chris

MFT-intern: guckst Du hier... http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1718316&postcount=893
besonderes Augenmerk bitte auf die *netto Angelzeit und die Fänge *


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Diese Meinung hatte ich noch vor der Tour, aber 3 tage Fehlentscheidung über Fehlentscheidung.... Laboe? nächstes mal definitiv ohne mich.

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1715217&postcount=181


----------



## Truttafriend (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

@ Chris

auch hier hab ich dein Posting entschärfen müssen.
Das AB ist nicht die Plattform um deinen Frust vom WE so ausfallend darzustellen.


----------



## Monsterqualle (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Seid ihr Samstag und Sonntag etwa wieder nach Aerö hochgedüst? Und wie waren an diesen beiden Tagen die Fänge?


----------



## Dirk170478 (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Moinsen Leute,

wenn wir wieder zu Hause sind, schreibe ich auch was dazu!

Waren drei nicht ganz sooo prickelnde Tage für die Mehrzahl der Angler. 
Mich muß ich da bissl außen vor nehmen, da ich mich eigendlich nicht beschweren kann...|rolleyes:q:vik:

Bis heute Abend!#h


----------



## MFT-Chris (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*



Truttafriend schrieb:


> @ Chris
> 
> auch hier hab ich dein Posting entschärfen müssen.
> Das AB ist nicht die Plattform um deinen Frust vom WE so ausfallend darzustellen.


 
Danke...hät ich sonst auch selbst gemacht, aber das spart mir Zeit :q

Sorry an das Team wg. meines Gemeckers, aber das mußte raus 

|closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed: |closed:


----------



## Truttafriend (13. August 2007)

*AW: MS Langeland 10.08-12.08.07*

Auf ausdrücklichen Wunsch des Themenstarters ist der Thread geschlossen.


----------

